# 30amp Plug Install At Home



## TNFiddler

I was recently told two different things - one was that you CAN run your air-conditioner while you have your TT plugged into a normal 110v outlet (using an adapter), and the other was from my dealer - he told me that the A/C will run, but that I would burn it up.

I've opted for the dealers advice, but would like yours.

I'm considering just putting in a 30amp plug in my garage, or just outside on a post like a campground site. Are these hard to install yourself, or should I let an electrician do it for me? My breaker box is in the garage, so it would be convenient. A friend of mine has one just hanging off his breaker box....

Thanks for the tips...

TNF


----------



## wicandthing

TNFiddler,

There are a lot of things that have to be considered when running the A/C on a TT. First, most A/C units are on a 20 AMP circuit in the TT. Based on my experiences in N Alabama, most electricians only put 15 AMP services to outlets unless specified otherwise (saves cost using only 14 gauge wire instead of 12). So, the load on the circuit would be more than its rated for. Secondly, the dealer is right. If the A/C is drawing more current than the circuit can hold, then the amps/voltage will be low causing the A/C to eventually burn up. Also, the wiring in the circuit will become hot itself and could lead to a fire. You could probably get away with it for a short time, but long term would be dangerous/costly in my opinion.

As far as wiring in a circuit, its pretty straight forward. Just be sure to purchase the correct 30 AMP RV plug and weathertight box. They are different from the dryer plugs. You will also need a SPST 30AMP breaker in the brand that matches your breaker box. Depending on how long the run from the breaker box to the outlet is, you may be able to get away with 10 gauge wire (10-2 with ground). Otherwise you may want to opt for 8 guage. That's what I used. I'll let any electricians chime in on the run/voltage drop versus wire gauge rule of thumbs. Apparently those rules are black magic and only taught in electrician's school









The main thing to remember is to cut the power to the breaker box off before opening it up and working in it!

Let me know if you need any more info.

Later


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

wicandthing said:


> First, most A/C units are on a 20 AMP circuit in the TT. Based on my experiences in N Alabama, most electricians only put 15 AMP services to outlets...
> [snapback]47452[/snapback]​


Right. We can run our A/C at our home for about 5 minutes before the breaker flips at the house breaker box.

Randy


----------



## Katrina

If you are going to install it in the garage, it will be fairly straight forward, won't cost alot, and you'll be glad you did it.
Once done, you can run the air with no worries.
PM me if you need specific instructions on how to go about it.


----------



## cookie9933

I have run my A/C from a "standard" outlet with no issues. As mentioned, the standard outlet can either be wired with 12 gauge or 14 gauge wire. The 12 gauge can supply 20 amps and the 14 gauge is rated at 15 amps. Also, you must actually be using the appropriate fuse or breaker to match your wire gauge. Assuming that you do have the correct breaker for the wire size, and also that the A/C runs without tripping the breaker, you can use a voltmeter to measure the voltage at one of the trailer 120 vac outlets while the A/C is running. If the voltage is at 110 or more, you're golden. If it's less, you may want to install the 30A outlet. The load is considerably greater when the A/C compressor motor is starting. Once the starting windings cut out, the current draw will be much less.

Bill


----------



## California Jim

Yup, same here. Run it on a 15 amp and "POP" goes the breaker. Before I installed my 50-30-20 amp box I used to run it OK off the 20 amp circuit wired to my washer/dryer. Use an adapter and you'll be fine.

If you feel comfortable enough and have the basic knowledge of how to wire it, then be careful and go for it. It's not really hard. As mentioned, you will need to figure out the wire guage needed to best suit the amount of "run" or distance from the main panel to the sub-panel. Do a clean install and put it all in conduit to protect the wires.

Now, if you could only pull a water line and tap into the sewer









You will love it !


----------



## GlenninTexas

Installing a 30 amp plug is not a big deal.
Get the right plug type, weatherproof box, conduit, and 30 amp gfci breaker.
#10 or even 12 wire if its only 20 ft or so of run.
Follow instructions. Most plugs I've used have a brass screw for the hot (black lead, and a silver colored screw for the comon (white) lead and are also marked on the back as to which is which.

When installing the breaker, where can you drop your power. If the only main cutoff you have is within the same box you are installing the breaker in, just remember that there is still live power coming into that main cutoff, so don't get a loose pinky finger close to the area or buss bar just to be safe. If you have a separate cutoff at the meter , that's even better.

Make sure all connections are tight.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## BoaterDan

Just to offer a slight correction - the fuse/breaker blows because the amps go UP not down, and they go up because the wire is heating up and its resistance is rising as it does.

Which is to say (in case it's not been stated clear enough) - don't mess with trying to just throw the right pronged plug on the end of any old wire hooked to a 30 amp breaker - unless you want to burn your house down.







You MUST use the proper guage wire for a 30-amp circuit of the required distance.

You can do like I do (I'm cheap sometimes) and go look in the electricity books at the Home Depot or Lowe's store near you to find the charts / formulas for the calculation.


----------



## Guest

BoaterDan said:


> Just to offer a slight correction - the fuse/breaker blows because the amps go UP not down, and they go up because the wire is heating up and its resistance is rising as it does.
> 
> Which is to say (in case it's not been stated clear enough) - don't mess with trying to just throw the right pronged plug on the end of any old wire hooked to a 30 amp breaker - unless you want to burn your house down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You MUST use the proper guage wire for a 30-amp circuit of the required distance.
> 
> You can do like I do (I'm cheap sometimes) and go look in the electricity books at the Home Depot or Lowe's store near you to find the charts / formulas for the calculation.
> [snapback]47490[/snapback]​


 We too were wondering about this. Living in the Southwest where our days are hot and tt parked in driveway how to hook up the 30 amp after reading all the inputs I think we shall have it put into the house...Yep I am sure hubby could do this or else get someone to do it for us.
Judy & Bob 2blackdogs)


----------



## mjwencl

Carrier AIRV Specification in their brochure says:

APPROX. FULL-LOAD AMPS/COOLING: 12.8

I plug into a GFCI 15A wall outlet in my garage. Do to my distance to the garage outlet, I use a 25' 30A extension cord to a 30A to 15A adapter. I have a LCD digital rms voltage monitor in the camper. My monitor voltage in the camper is nearly always above 119VAC which is good. When I switch on the A/C and the Frig in electric mode the monitor shows about 114VAC which is still good. I have never had a breaker trip or see the line voltage drop lower than 114VAC. I might add I do not run anything else in the camper that would draw any additional power without shutting the A/C system off until I was finished with another electrical usage. Such as running a small air compressor to fill tires, etc. I only run this setup typically a few days in advance of departure for the campground.

Rule of thumb is the A/C unit alone requires the full use of a 15AMP circuit. A 20AMP circuit would be better for longer term use.


----------



## 76 cougar

10# wire is rated for 35 amps. 12# wire is rated for 25 amps. Code will only let you put 10 on a 30 amp breaker, 12 on a 20 amp breaker. So you already have some room built in for voltage drop. I wouldnt think of using 14 with a 15 amp breaker and dont worry about voltage drop till you get around 100 feet. if over 100 feet go up one wire size. If I was going to do the install I would go ahead and put in the 30 amp for ac-fridge-lights-ect.


----------



## BoaterDan

Again to clarify - I'm not saying you can't plug the TT into a 15 or 20 amp circuit and give it a try - the breaker will protect you theoretically. I'm just warning specifically about the slight chance there's anyone who may have thought they just need an upgraded breaker on a circuit only designed to handle 15 amps.


----------



## TNFiddler

Great tips all......

First thing I'll do is buy an 'electricity for dummies' book at Lowe's.

Gosh - this camping thing is actually adding some skills to my resume!









Thanks.....

TNF


----------



## aplvlykat

If your main breaker box is on the correct side of the house and close enough to reach with the trailer cord installing a dedicated 30 amp circuit is the way to go. In California when the house is built the electricain is required to install two future conduits, one to the outside and one in to the attic area or in the case of a garage above the breaker box. depending on the codes and how new the house is you may have one or both. Look just under the box on the outside of the house and see if you have a flat screwed in plug if you do this is a conduit into the breaker box and the hard part of installing the 30 amp circuit is done. For a short run like that use min. of 10 THHN wire anything over 75 foot jump up one size to 8 THHN wire. In my case the box was clear across on the opposite corner of the house, aprox 145 foot away. I used 6 THHN wire just to be safe. Good luck, kirk


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

You must of had quite a workout pulling that #6 145' Kirk. My hats off to you.

Tim


----------



## aplvlykat

Tim, Wasn't that tough at all. I used 6/2 with ground romex which I bought 150 foot from the electrical parts house. I used the future 3/4" conduit from the breaker box and Pulled it through the attic across the garage rafters and down the wall. Then mounted the weather proof box so it was easy to get to when it is time to plug in. It took me and my two teen boys, guess which two got to go into the attic, about a day to do. As far as tough not bad on me but the boy's may disagree. Kirk


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> As far as tough not bad on me but the boy's may disagree. Kirk


























Can't wait 'til my son is older........

Tim


----------

